# Leather Cleaner / Conditioner?



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Hiya,

Been looking on CYC at the various different leather cleaners and conditioners available. One car in our household has leather seats, and I'm keen to preserve the finish and smell etc. I noticed there are quite a few choices around - is there a particular go-to range? I like the look of the Gliptone ones, but are the likes of Megs and AG better? Also, would I need both a cleaner *and* a conditioner? Or one or the other?

And is the best way of applying via a leather-specific brush?

Cheers in advance!!


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

I have both the Megs clean and conditioner and also the Gliptone cleaner and conditioner. Overall I would say the Gliptone is the better product, although maybe a little harder to get hold of.

The GT12 cleaner should be applied to dampened panels of leather, and first applied with a cloth and left to dwell for 30 seconds. Then a soft nail brush is recommended, but I use a detail brush to agitate. Once again leave, the wipe off with a damp cloth. I recommend using a light coloured cloth, white if possible, so you can see how much dirt has been removed. Not only does this give a enormous sense of self gratification, but if there is a lot of dirt, repeat the process until the cloth is clear or much cleaner on completion.

This makes the leather look much better, and if it has gone a little shiny, takes it back to a more matt look original finish. You could leave it at this but to me that is like removing paint defects and not applying a wax or sealant. The conditioner is meant to seal and apply a type of moisturiser to the leather as well as leaving a lovely leather like odour. It is easily applied by wiping on evenly and leaving to dry.

Obviously my own thoughts and techniques only, but I felt the Megs stuff not quite as good, and not such a nice smell as the Glipton.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

J99NNO said:


> I have both the Megs clean and conditioner and also the Gliptone cleaner and conditioner. Overall I would say the Gliptone is the better product, although maybe a little harder to get hold of.
> 
> The GT12 cleaner should be applied to dampened panels of leather, and first applied with a cloth and left to dwell for 30 seconds. Then a soft nail brush is recommended, but I use a detail brush to agitate. Once again leave, the wipe off with a damp cloth. I recommend using a light coloured cloth, white if possible, so you can see how much dirt has been removed. Not only does this give a enormous sense of self gratification, but if there is a lot of dirt, repeat the process until the cloth is clear or much cleaner on completion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to respond with some very useful advice! I'll aim for the Gliptone then and I'll take your advice on applying on board!

Cheers again!!


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather does not require 'conditioning' with anything other than water.

Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning. 
Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.

Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.

The type of leather you have is 'coated' leather. This is essentially a 'painted' leather 
with a clear coat finish over the top. The leather may or may not be dyed through with 
aniline dyes prior to the finish coating.

Essentially it is this top coating that needs looking after. 
Cleaning is vitally important as the top coat will wear away if allowed to become dirty. 
Dirt on the surface will also become ground into the finish by constant abrassion.

'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this 
finish so are not worth applying - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain. 'Conditioners' will not do any 
protecting on leather even if they say they do as there will not be enough active 
ingredient in them to do anything.

A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc 
on pale coloured leathers.

Leather however finished has to remain breathable and it will allow the movement of 
moisture back and forth (transpiration) so the use of water based cleaners and 
protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in 
good condition.

The routine for correct care should be

Protect from new Ultra Protect
Maintain with a regular clean or maintenance product Ultra Maintain
Deep clean with a foam cleaner once or twice a year Ultra Foam
Simple steps of cleaning & protecting will prolong the life of the finish on the leather

As far as brushes are concerned you do not need to spend money on a 'leather cleaning' brush (waste of money in my opinion) just buy a dish washing brush from the supermarket this does an excellent job. Simply remember that you are not scrubbing the dirt out merely using the brush to agitate the product into the grain pattern so that it can do its work. The product should always do the work.

Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As stated you dont need the conditioner....no mater how nice it may smell..:lol:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

judyb said:


> Leather does not require 'conditioning' with anything other than water.
> 
> Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning.
> Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.
> ...


The products you've mentioned are extremely expensive, though! The car is approaching two years old so I think it's probably too late for the Leather Protector (the most expensive product). However, would the regular cleaner you've mentioned help the leather to retain its softness and matt finish? And if conditioners are so useless, how come they're on the market and are used widely by members of this forum? Thanks for your response.

However, if anyone has any _unbiased_ views on the products mentioned above, that would be really helpful too


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Products that actaully work are generally more expensive as the active ingredients are more costly. Leather Protector is never too late to start using. Cleaning and protecting is the only way to go if you want to really look after the leather and make it last longer. Adding 'conditioners' that attract more dirt are counterproductive and will certainly not help preserve the look and feel as they will add a sheen to the leather. 
Regularly cleaning the leather is a good way to go but is considerably helped by the use of a protector and these 2 steps will help keep the leather looking matt.

The products go a long way and are not as expensive as they may appear. You would only use about 30ml protector on your whole car. 
Leather is an investment and if you do not look after it you will need costly repairs down the line so using products that work will protect your investment and your leather.

'Conditioners', feeds, etc have been around a long time and as explained earlier are not required on todays modern finished leathers - they are a throw back to the days when unfinished leather was the norm but have been carried over by the industry. If people continue to buy them suppliers will always continue to sell them!!!

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Dr Leather wipes ... need i say anymore?


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

burger said:


> Dr Leather wipes ... need i say anymore?


How good are these wipes? And would you choose these wipes over other leather cleaning products?


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

They are on the market because people want to buy conditioners, it´s simple. Many people buy sponges to wash the car. Are the sponges better?. Most of our cars have finished leather. This top coated leather doesn´t need conditioners because they are going to remain on the surface doing nothing. Conditioners are a good way to have a shiny seats.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Xabby said:


> They are on the market because people want to buy conditioners, it´s simple. Many people buy sponges to wash the car. Are the sponges better?. Most of our cars have finished leather. This top coated leather doesn´t need conditioners because they are going to remain on the surface doing nothing. Conditioners are a good way to have a shiny seats.


Well then how come everyone who uses them reports back saying their seats are like new again? etc etc etc? But besides that, are the cleaners still okay to use if I avoid the conditioners?

And ugh I was behind someone in a queue the other day who was buying the value sponges. I cringed. I think people only use sponges because they don't know any better, not necessarily because they _want_ to.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

davZS said:


> How good are these wipes? And would you choose these wipes over other leather cleaning products?


Lets put it this way i have two big tubs (150 wipes) and have sold all my leather cleaners/conditioners Inc. megs and gliptone.

They are soo easy to use, give a great finish and do excatly what they are ment to do.

I know alot of people come on here saying things like this but ive been there done that and shall only use the wipes now. Im sure if you contact Darryl (Dr Leather) he does a 50 wipe sample type box.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

burger said:


> Lets put it this way i have two big tubs (150 wipes) and have sold all my leather cleaners/conditioners Inc. megs and gliptone.
> 
> They are soo easy to use, give a great finish and do excatly what they are ment to do.
> 
> I know alot of people come on here saying things like this but ive been there done that and shall only use the wipes now. Im sure if you contact Darryl (Dr Leather) he does a 50 wipe sample type box.


Cheers for the reply I shall get In touch with Darryl and sort something out when I get back from offshore.:thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone used this *LTT leather* stuff as mentioned by JudyB that can give an _unbiased_ review? I don't buy things without reading a completely _unbiased_ review first... 

I'll just go for a Cleaner for now, and then I shall think about the LTT things closer to the Summer! I'll forget conditioners though


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Automotive leather upholstery is a multi-strata urethane coating that is classed as finished leather; comprising the actual hide, pigmentation and the surface finish. An acrylic and polyurethane resin binder system is used to improve flexibility, fastness and adhesion to the leather, and then two or three water-based coatings (pigmented base coat and then a clear water-based top coat) are applied as the final stage of the finishing process. 

_*Note-* any leather conditioner is likely to make urethane feel softer as they all tend to soften up the polymer (urethane) coating; the problem is that due to their molecular size they cannot permeate the urethane, so they remain on the surface attracting abrasive dirt / grit. . The only thing that can permeate this finish is water vapour _


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> Automotive leather upholstery is a multi-strata urethane coating that is classed as finished leather; comprising the actual hide, pigmentation and the surface finish. An acrylic and polyurethane resin binder system is used to improve flexibility, fastness and adhesion to the leather, and then two or three water-based coatings (pigmented base coat and then a clear water-based top coat) are applied as the final stage of the finishing process.
> 
> _*Note-* any leather conditioner is likely to make urethane feel softer as they all tend to soften up the polymer (urethane) coating; the problem is that due to their molecular size they cannot permeate the urethane, so they remain on the surface attracting abrasive dirt / grit. . The only thing that can permeate this finish is water vapour _


I haven't gone for a conditioner  don't worry  I'll avoid! I'll clean the leather and see how I go from there :thumb:


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Well then how come everyone who uses them reports back saying their seats are like new again? etc etc etc? But besides that, are the cleaners still okay to use if I avoid the conditioners?
> 
> And ugh I was behind someone in a queue the other day who was buying the value sponges. I cringed. I think people only use sponges because they don't know any better, not necessarily because they _want_ to.


Are you sure that people who is buying conditioners know very well the characteristics of the modern automotive leather?. Or maybe they are buying what the makert offers?. Old leathers needed conditioners but modern finished leather no. The automotive leather has changed, our mind no. That´s the problem. If you use conditioners in your finished leather you waste your time and your money and the seats will be more shiny with every aplication. No more. My leather upholstery is new and matt after two years only cleaning with a ph balanced and water based cleaner. We are trying to help you. You choose.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Xabby said:


> Are you sure that people who is buying conditioners know very well the characteristics of the modern automotive leather?. Or maybe they are buying what the makert offers?. Old leathers needed conditioners but modern finished leather no. The automotive leather has changed, our mind no. That´s the problem. If you use conditioners in your finished leather you waste your time and your money and the seats will be more shiny with every aplication. No more. My leather upholstery is new and matt after two years only cleaning with a ph balanced and water based cleaner. We are trying to help you. You choose.


I'm well aware you're trying to help me, thank you . I just like to be sure and gather as many views as possible before I part with my cash. As you can see, I'm not going to purchase a conditioner  I've opted for a cleaner just to see how that works, but I'll avoid conditioners.

The pro-conditioner opinions were found on this very forum, which has so far proven to be a place of good knowledge and advice, that's the only reason I wanted to explore conditioners. But since there is more of a resistance towards conditioners here, (and I can now see why), I have chosen not to purchase such a product 

What exact product do you use, so that I know for next time?  The car in question is an Octavia, and so I imagine the leather would be fairly similar to that found in the Audi seen in your display picture


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

I use Leather Master Soft Cleaner but there are others cleaners that work well.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

davZS said:


> How good are these wipes? And would you choose these wipes over other leather cleaning products?


They didn't work for me, so back to Liquid leather.

I use GT11 & GT12 as i find that GT12 leaves a Matt finish, like most cleaning products its all down to presonel preference.

I also find that some products get way over rated.


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Liquid Leather Conditioner GT11 has bee wax and doesn´t leave a matt finish. GT12 has glycerin. I was informed that glycerin is not adequate for finished leather but I don´t know if that is true or not. It´s better a ph balanced and water based cleaner without disolvents and perfume. I help the cleaner using distilled water.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Griff.. said:


> They didn't work for me, so back to Liquid leather.
> 
> I use GT11 & GT12 as i find that GT12 leaves a Matt finish, like most cleaning products its all down to presonel preference.
> 
> I also find that some products get way over rated.


Thanks for that, I'm in the process of finding a new product to look after my leather so think It will just have to be a case of trying a few samples before making the choice on what one to go for. Thanks


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I had a Boxster for 4.5 years and 60k and used Gliptone on it - absolutely no complaints.

I've often wondered about the whole cleaner/conditioner "do you/don't you?" thing and often come away more confused than when I started - everyone has an agenda basically.

Having just replace the Boxster, and also running low on Gliptone I'm also wondering do I simply restock, or do I try something different.

I'm tempted to give the Gtechniq product a try.


----------



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Been looking on CYC at the various different leather cleaners and conditioners available. One car in our household has leather seats, and I'm keen to preserve the finish and smell etc. I noticed there are quite a few choices around - is there a particular go-to range? I like the look of the Gliptone ones, but are the likes of Megs and AG better? Also, would I need both a cleaner *and* a conditioner? Or one or the other?
> 
> ...


I`ll take the risk of being flamed here.

I have for several years now used both Zaino Z9 and Z10 leather cleaner and conditioner on all of my vehicles with leather seats ( 2 cars and a motorhome ) all of my leather is like new with a factory matt finish.

Its a personal thing, if you choose to believe that leather requires conditioning or if it does not, from my point of view its in the eye of the beholder, if you like the result carry on, if you don`t stop.

For me, my leather is still like the day it left the factory, it isn`t shiny, it isn`t dirty, it never suffers from dye transfer even though two vehicles are cream leather and it isn`t cracked and creased, now maybe, just maybe it would be the same if I never applied conditioner.

My last thought is this, when Z10 is applied with a microfiber pad as instructed the liquid is left to absorb into the leather with clear instruction not to buff, after a short time the seat is dry with a matt finish, the microfiber pad is still wet and will still be wet the next day, so clearly it hasn`t just evaporated, so where has it gone, perhaps it`s been absorbed into the leather in a way all the manufacturers of leather care product`s explain the way in which their products work.

The choice is yours.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

David C said:


> I`ll take the risk of being flamed here.
> 
> I have for several years now used both Zaino Z9 and Z10 leather cleaner and conditioner on all of my vehicles with leather seats ( 2 cars and a motorhome ) all of my leather is like new with a factory matt finish.
> 
> ...


Thank you, very useful to know indeed! I guess it's a case of seeing what works for me, like yourself, and seeing how it goes! I've ordered some of the leather cleaner (can't spell it now ) from CYC so I'll see how that goes. All the other reviews I've seen on both the cleaner and conditioner state fantastic results and a matte finish, so I'll see how it goes! Thanks again for your views


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> I had a Boxster for 4.5 years and 60k and used Gliptone on it - absolutely no complaints.
> 
> I've often wondered about the whole cleaner/conditioner "do you/don't you?" thing and often come away more confused than when I started - everyone has an agenda basically.
> 
> ...


I've ordered the Gliptone cleaner so nice to hear it gives good results!


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

David C said:


> I`ll take the risk of being flamed here.
> 
> I have for several years now used both Zaino Z9 and Z10 leather cleaner and conditioner on all of my vehicles with leather seats ( 2 cars and a motorhome ) all of my leather is like new with a factory matt finish.
> 
> ...


I´m disagree with your explanation. When you apply the conditioner on the leather surface you are laying a very very fine cover which is evaporated in few time. You can´t compare that with the amount in the microfiber pad. The pad has a lot of conditioner and needs more time to be dry, probably one day or two. The finished leather hasn´t absorbed the conditioner. This remains on the leather and it´s evaporated after a short time as you can see. Your leather has a top coat and these coats has improved a lot in the last years for best results against dirty, fats, soils etc and for this reason they can put up the conditioner oils and you can´t see damages. To know if our leather isn´t shiny we must compare with a new car in a dealer exhibition. The first time I did that I could understand better what conditioners were doing in the leather. I was conviced that my seats were matt util that day. Don´t trust in your memory.


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

so I use AG leather and cream after on a 2006 mondeo and 2004 clio v6, are these products any good or should I drop one or the other or both ?

Thanks


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Chris V6 said:


> so I use AG leather and cream after on a 2006 mondeo and 2004 clio v6, are these products any good or should I drop one or the other or both ?
> 
> Thanks


The AG Cleaner is water based and ph balanced and in my opinion works well. I used the cream in the past and nothing bad is going to happen in your leather. The only problem is you waste your time and money and the leather lose its matt finish little by little. I´m sorry to say that because I like AG products but the cleaner will be enough.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

AygoGUMMY - Furniture Clinic "Ultra Clean" and "Protection Cream" is all you will need. The results are simply outstanding, and you can use them on your leather sofa too (if you have one). Fantastic products :thumb:

I have a few pictures of its performance in action if you wish.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Here you go mate.. I've used these 2 pics before, but as it's light leather, it shows just how good the cleaning properties are!!

Take note of the dye transfer too...










Cleaned with Ultra Clean and then a single application of Protection Cream.










I will upload some pics of it on dark leather too when I get chance, but I can categorically say it does not give dark leather a sheen or shine, if anything it nullifies the shine on high wear areas, returning them to a matt finish.

Best part of these 2 products is they offer fantastic value for money, as they're very cheap compared to many other leather care products!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Dr Leather Wipes are all I will be using come spring time


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

How do people find the LTT products?
Interesting comments re the conditioners out there !
Just shows hey !


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Xabby said:


> Liquid Leather Conditioner GT11 has bee wax and doesn´t leave a matt finish. GT12 has glycerin. I was informed that glycerin is not adequate for finished leather but I don´t know if that is true or not. It´s better a ph balanced and water based cleaner without disolvents and perfume. I help the cleaner using distilled water.


Beeswax (or any other organic or inorganic wax) and silicone are hydrophobic, which means they will not allow the replacement of moisture lost through evaporation, nor allow the movement of moisture back and forth (evaporation and hydration). Silicone again, not ideal for leather in the same way wax or oils aren't, as they seal the surface and make it slippery, something I personally don't enjoy in any car. Silicone oils and waxes also helps attract dust, making it artificially shiny (losing that OEM matte look) and can help bring on cracks in polyurethane coated surfaces as it builds up with each coat applied. The net effect of which is dehydration leads to drying and cracking of the surface


----------



## Cheshirecat (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks good. I use damp cloth and saddle soap myself.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Always interesting to read this when discussing leather cleaning:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2444955&postcount=7


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

judyb said:


> Leather does not require 'conditioning' with anything other than water.
> 
> Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning.
> Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.
> ...


So I guess the conculsion is that many conditioners condition unfinished leather, do no harm to finished leather but are not nessesary for the latter.

But if they do attract dirt, you will end up buying the cleaner more often!:wall:

Anyone know what I can use to restore the colour of my cream leather seats?


----------

